# Wish Me Luck . . . New old stock 2015 Suzuki DF30ATL



## PATRIOT (May 10, 2017)

After a few years of shopping, decided to gamble on a new 2015 motor out of Singapore.
Will keep you posted on how it goes . . . at $2880 delivered and using the clout of VISA, we'll see.
Zeroed in on this model because it was the largest electric-start, trim and tilt, fuel injected model I could get with recoil backup.
Did check with the closest dealer @200 miles away and he claims he will factory warranty any Suzuki no matter where it is purchased.


----------



## Sinkingfast (May 10, 2017)

Is that a 3cyl?


----------



## PATRIOT (May 10, 2017)

Yes, 489cc at 158#
The upper limit of the Suzuki portables small displacement 3-cyl


----------



## nccatfisher (May 10, 2017)

How bad will customs hit you on that? Don't forget you will have to deal with them.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 11, 2017)

Not really my problem, that's between:

*FedEx*
Relax, it's FedEx . . . 
The world on time . . .
When it absolutely, positively has to get there overnight

*VISA* 
Life takes Visa . . .
Everywhere you want to be


----------



## timsmcm (May 12, 2017)

It will be your problem when fedex hits you with a customs bill.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 12, 2017)

so curiosity got me. i had to look it up. this is what i found:
https://www.dhl.com/en/express/customs_support/duties_taxes/duties_taxes_receivers.html
https://www.fedex.com/ca_english/services/international/customsforms/deterdutiestax.html


----------



## newyota (May 13, 2017)

Curious also on what you get charged.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 13, 2017)

When and if it hits my doorstep I'll let you know.
You're in good hands with VISA!


----------



## nccatfisher (May 13, 2017)

PATRIOT said:


> When and if it hits my doorstep I'll let you know.
> You're in good hands with VISA!


Anytime I ordered anything from overseas that was a larger ticket item no matter how I paid for it I was still responsible for duty tax at customs. It wasn't on the shipper or the card. Most of the time it would be attached COD by the shipper.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (May 20, 2017)

has your motor made it to you yet??


----------



## Stumpalump (May 20, 2017)

I ordered a huge chipper shredder for the back of a tractor from China. I used a importer service out of Canada and had it dropped off at a truck depot near the train tracks. Scary to pay up front but It was really easy. Got a Montesa Trials bike delivered a similar way. The trucking and shippers were as easy to deal with as anybody. I think you will be happy. Getting a good deal always make them run better for some reason.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 20, 2017)

Doesn't look good for delivery . . . the website I ordered thru has been blocked by my ISP . . . so I canceled my credit card . . . on to PLAN B.


----------



## scoobeb (May 21, 2017)

Oh boy,you went through universal outboards,didn't you? I hope for your sake you didn't because they are a scam and fake sight.


----------



## scoobeb (May 21, 2017)

Cumberlandwatersports.com is the only place I would order from if you want a great legit deal and your outboard in 2 days at your front door.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 21, 2017)

Actually I went thru OUTBOARDSG.COM
Cumberland has take-it-or-leave-it pricing and that takes some of the fun out of it.


----------



## scoobeb (May 21, 2017)

I get all my outboards from them and if you call them they will give u a better deal. My 2017 20hp suzuki was $2770 and I paid $2400 shipped to my door. They are the best hands down imo.


----------

